# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Coucou d'une alsacienne ;-)

## Laet67

Bonjour à tous,

je m'appelle Laetitia, j'habite près de Strasbourg, si je me suis inscrite c'est pour plusieurs raisons.

Tout d'abord parce que j'adore les animaux  ::  du coup nous partageons notre home avec notre chienne, notre chat, nos 2 tortues et notre chonne...qui est aussi ma 2ème raison, et oui Bulma se retrouve toute seule et je pense très sérieusement à lui trouver une ou plusieurs copines  :: 

Et dans un futur plus ou moins proche de m'orienter dans un métier en contact avec les animaux (un vieux rêve).

Voilou, je vous souhaite à tous une très bonne journée  ::

----------


## Raz'Kiss

Bienvenue

----------


## Laet67

Merci à toi

----------


## Laet67

Merci beaucoup 😉

----------


## Caloute84

Bonjour et bienvenue !

----------


## armandine

Bienvenue sur ce forum. Il y a pas mal de chonchons à adopter actuellement. J'espère que tu pourras trouver une petite copie pour ta chonne car c'est vrai qu'elles sont tristes quand la copine décède et c'est une très bonne idée de chercher à lui donner une ou plusieurs autres copines.

----------

